# Great Craigslist Post!



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

A buddy of mine sent this to me. I don't know how true it is, but I laughed my butt off.

Posted to Craig's List Personals:
To the Guy Who Mugged Me Downtown (Downtown, Savannah )

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reply to: [email protected] craigslist. org [?]
Date: 2009-01-06, 3:43AM EST

I was the white guy with the black Burrberry jacket that you demanded I hand over shortly after you pulled the knife on me and my girlfriend. You also asked for my girlfriend's purse and earrings. I hope you somehow come across this message. I'd like to apologize.

I didn't expect you to crap your pants when I drew my pistol after you took my jacket. Truth is, I was wearing the jacket for a reason that evening, and it wasn't that cold outside. You see, my girlfriend had just bought me that Kimber 1911 .45 ACP pistol for Christmas, and we had just picked up a shoulder holster for it that evening. Beautiful pistol, eh? It's a very intimidating weapon when pointed at your head, isn't it?

I know it probably wasn't a great deal of fun walking back to wherever you'd come from with that brown sludge flopping about in your pants. I'm sure it was even worse since you also ended up leaving your shoes, cellphone, and wallet with me. I couldn't have you calling up any of your buddies to come help you try to mug us again. I took the liberty of calling your mother, or "Momma" as you had her listed in your cell, and explaining to her your situation. I also bought myself some gas on your card. I gave your shoes to one of the homeless guys over by Vinnie Van Go Go's, along with all of the cash in your wallet, then I threw the wallet itself in a dumpster.

I called a bunch of phone sex numbers from your cell. They'll be on your bill in case you'd like to know which ones. Alltel recently shut down the line, and I've only had the phone for a little over a day now, so I don't know what's going on with that. I hope they haven't permanently cut off your service. I was about to make some threatening phone calls to the DA's office with it. Oh well.

So, about your pants. I know that I was a little rough on you when you did this whole attempted mugging thing, so I'd like to make it up to you. I'm sure you've already washed your pants, so I'd like to help you out. I'd like to reimburse you for the detergent you used on the pants. What brand did you use, and was it liquid or powder? I'd also like to apologize for not killing you and instead making you walk back home humiliated. I'm hoping that you'll reconsider your choice of path in life. Next time you might not be so lucky. If you read this message, email me and we'll do lunch and laundry. Peace!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I had a friend send that to me yesterday. I checked Craig's List and couldn't find it anywhere. I checked Snopes and they have it under "Research in Progress", http://www.snopes.com/crime/justice/mugger.asp

One would hope that a responsible gun owner that was mugged and had to draw his gun in self-defense would have a) called the cops and b) kept the guy's wallet and cell phone so the police could have used it to track the guy. Those two facts make me think the story, while amusing, is bogus.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Even if it isn't real, the visual is pretty funny.:anim_lol:


----------



## rockon (Jan 7, 2009)

Great story LMAO. I do agree with calling the cops. I would love to see him in jail rather then do this to someone else down the road.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Whether or not this actually happened is to be determined. If it didn't then the author still has a future writing humorous stories!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

He also has a future in jail for credit card fraud. Besides that...was he wearing the gun in a shoulder holster? If so, why the hell did he hand his jacket over first? "Let me see, I'm gonna restrict my arms while taking off my jacket, all the while exposing my gun, but you just stand there till I get it off ok?" Sounds bogus, but it is damn funny.

Zhur


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> Besides that...was he wearing the gun in a shoulder holster?


I know they are good for certain applications, but whenever someone mentions a shoulder holster all I can think of is ....


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I can't decide which is more gay, the way the guy explains his story or the way Don Johnson and Philip Thomas look. :mrgreen:


----------



## will (Jan 12, 2009)

very funny


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

unpecador said:


> I can't decide which is more gay, the way the guy explains his story or the way Don Johnson and Philip Thomas look. :mrgreen:


Don Johnson looks like he is wearing womens shoulder pads.


----------



## ratrodfink (Dec 29, 2008)

Still an amusing story albeit fake.


----------

